# Hello!



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

Good morning! Newbie here stumbling in after googling for instructions on how to repair my constipated Gaggia Classic (flow from wand but not brew head, trickle started after a thorough solenoid clean, given up as boiler seems next step and more involved, repairer courier collecting on Friday!).

This forum has a wealth of information and I am now wading through it for a new grinder and some links to different coffee suppliers.

regards

Mark


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum mark ....


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

Welcome indeed! Loads of good roasters, I'm sure someone will be able to recommend one local to you too


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Welcome Mark - I stumbled into the forum, tripped and found myself on a slippery slope of goodness. I have learnt much - and continue to learn - from Forum members.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks chaps.

Local roasters sounds interesting; Canterbury here!

Mark


----------

